# Nissan Elgrand remote control



## Nicky321 (May 24, 2008)

I have just become a proud owner of a Nissan Elgrand, but the remote to control the air conditining, temp, sunroofs etc is in japanese and i'm english so i havent got a clue which button does what. Has anyone managed to figure it out?

cheers


----------



## 99nigel (11 mo ago)

Nicky321 said:


> I have just become a proud owner of a Nissan Elgrand, but the remote to control the air conditining, temp, sunroofs etc is in japanese and i'm english so i havent got a clue which button does what. Has anyone managed to figure it out?
> 
> cheers


I used "google translate" for radio and reading the screen ... when parked up of course !


----------



## jonnwarne (12 mo ago)

Nicky321 said:


> I have just become a proud owner of a Nissan Elgrand, but the remote to control the air conditining, temp, sunroofs etc is in japanese and i'm english so i havent got a clue which button does what. Has anyone managed to figure it out?
> item frame recipe
> cheers


Hey, can you share more details about it, then will be able to share more views on it.


----------

